# Wie kann ich diese Effekt nachbauen ?



## mnoormann (23. August 2012)

Hallo 
kann mir wer helfen ? Ich will einen Effekt wie diesen hier nachbauen: http://videohive.net/item/grunge-dubstep-slideshow/2729265
Also es geht mir um die Balken die von rechts nach links über das Video laufen und die Ebenen darunter vergrössern.
Grundkentnisse in AE hab ich.
Vielen Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Another (24. August 2012)

Sowas kannst du mit einer animierten Maske regeln, und nennt sich Lupeneffekt.
Einmal hast du das Video normal, darüber das Video vergrößert. Diesem gibst du eine Maske, bspw. einen vertikalen Balken, und animierst ihn. Fortan wird nur das Stück des Balkens gezeigt, sowie natürlich das normale Video darunter.


----------



## mnoormann (24. August 2012)

Ok das mit der Maske ist mir klar.
Mein Problem ist AE zu sagen nimm das Ergebniss ALLE Ebenen (bei mir 19 Ebenen (Texte, Linien etc,) und vergrössere sie.. Alle per Hand zumachen ist keine Lösung, da ich die Bilder und Texte in meiner Slideshow auch einfach mal austauschen will...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. August 2012)

Dafür gibt es in After Effects die mächtige Möglichkeit, Kompositionen in Kompositionen zu verwenden. Mach dir eine hierarchische Struktur mittels "Layers / Pre-Compose" ... "Ebenen / Unterkomposition erstellen"

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mnoormann (24. August 2012)

Danke ... ich habe gerade ein Tutorial gefunden was den Effekt nahe kommt ...
http://ae.tutsplus.com/tutorials/motion-graphics/quick-effect-magnifying-track-matte/
Geht mit 2 Komposionen ...


----------

